# Vizsla clubs and Hunt tests



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

[urlhttp://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/vizsla-hunt-and-field-trail-training.html][/url]

The Northern California Vizsla club put on a seminar "Demystifying Hunt tests and Field Trails" yesteday at a local hunting club. From 9am until 4 pm we listened and watched as veteran Vizsla owners, judges and professionals talked about what the sports were like and what it takes to enjoy them.

The discussion held great information for the novice and intermediate field dog handler / owner. If you belong to a club, you might suggest that they put on such a seminar.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------

